# Cowboy Hat On Bed



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm not sure if y'all believe in any superstitions or anything like that, but I believe in some. Like how leaving a cowboy hat on your bed is bad luck. And I left my cowboy hat on my bed

So... What do I do? I've heard it said that you have to spit in it and stomp on it three times to remove any bad luck, but I just got this hat and I really like it...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, I just don't believe in that stuff. Can't help.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I only got the same as the Above


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t believe superstitions. I leave my cowboy hat on my bed all the time.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I also do not believe in superstitions. Spitting and stomping on your hat is only going to do one thing, ruin it.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I also do not believe in superstitions. Spitting and stomping on your hat is only going to do one thing, ruin it.


Exactly what I thought. Plus, I just got this hat last Monday. It's one of the Resistol Jason Aldean hats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Superstitions are only real if we allow them to control us. Don't ruin a perfectly good hat..😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I also do not believe in superstitions. Spitting and stomping on your hat is only going to do one thing, ruin it.


And when you've ruined your new hat, there is your bad luck, as foretold. Self inflicted.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t believe either but maybe I should, maybe then I might start having better luck lol
If I did though I would totally stomp the hat, but my hats only look good for about a week then it’s dusty and I’ve thrown it at a cow at least 20 times to get one to turn when I’m parting, so fancy hats are just not a thing for me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don’t believe in it either.

Don’t let it get to you, just enjoy your hat and move on. 
Unless, you do believe in that stuff, I guess you are going to ruin your hat.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> I don’t believe in it either.
> 
> Don’t let it get to you, just enjoy your hat and move on.
> Unless, you do believe in that stuff, I guess you are going to ruin your hat.


Agreed don’t let your hat control you take that hat and ride of into the sunset


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe compromise and just throw it over your shoulder like spilled salt? 🤨


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

luvmyherd said:


> Maybe compromise and just throw it over your shoulder like spilled salt? 🤨


I don't think that the people in charge of superstitions would just let you make up you own bad luck antidotes. That would just result in anarchy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wheres your Faith? I would be more concerned with that over superstitious lies & 🐂💩!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some people feel strong about superstitions. What we believe, may not be the same as others.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so different people have different beliefs about superstitions. If you believe in them then yes it is bad luck to lay it bottom side down on a bed. Your are supposed to lay it on the top so your good luck doesn't run out. So that is why they link it to bad luck and evil spirits. I asked my dad for the resolution and he was clueless. Asked another old timey friend and was told turn it on its top like how it's supposed to be laid down in first place. Aka like a bowl. Knock 3 times on wood, put hat on after 3rd knock and walk backwards towards the bedroom door. Guess it's calling your luck back and reversing the process. 

My grandfather always would do a weird superstition when a black cat crossed his path when driving. (He was a coal truck driver back in his day). He would use his finger to draw and x on the dash board and then make a circle around it. 

Did or does any of it help? Probably not, but if it makes you feel better then it's good to know. My great grandfather was basically a medicine man in a new Christian age sense. He had Cherokee roots but would use the Bible verse ( Ezekiel 16 6) to stopping bleeding if someone was hurt. It worked every time! He kept all the important stuff written in the family bible.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I feel like if I asked any old timers around here what a solution would be to a superstition they’d probably have great fun in trying teasing me by trying to pull something over on me… be chuckling to themselves at the thought of me walking backwards (or whatever they told me to do!) 🤣


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> I feel like if I asked any old timers around here what a solution would be to a superstition they’d probably have great fun in trying teasing me by trying to pull something over on me… be chuckling to themselves at the thought of me walking backwards (or whatever they told me to do!) 🤣


You never know these days. I have a few old timey friends I can trust but who is to say what they learned wasn't someone doing the same to them lol.

Different people view the horse shoe superstition in different ways. Some think heel bulbs of shoes up toe down to catch luck and others think toe up and heel bulbs down to pour the good luck out to yourself etc. If hung over bed or door. Had one friend say never hang over bed because you're asking for a headache hahaha ended up they had one fall and hit them before when younger. Now that's what you call luck right !?!?!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Wait your grand paw says live and then they stop bleeding?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> Wait your grand paw says live and then they stop bleeding?


It's a bible verse he says it and they stop bleeding. He has since passed away but we all keep it handy in case we need to try it in his place. He saved some injuried miners and rail road workers before using it. Once was even over the phone. For that one he said the persons name during saying it. He once visited a man dying (other issue) and had a scary story to tell. Not sure if that one should be shared here though.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> It's a bible verse he says it and they stop bleeding. He has since passed away but we all keep it handy in case we need to try it in his place. He saved some injuried miners and rail road workers before using it. Once was even over the phone. For that one he said the persons name during saying it. He once visited a man dying (other issue) and had a scary story to tell. Not sure if that one should be shared here though.


Um so sorry about you lose and I’m praying for you and your family. was it this verse


"But I came by and saw you
there, helplessly kicking about in
your own blood. As you lay there, I
said. 'Live!'


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The Goat said:


> Um so sorry about you lose and I’m praying for you and your family. was it this verse
> 
> 
> "But I came by and saw you
> ...


Thank you. He has been gone for many years now but has been dearly missed by us all. 

Yes it's "And when I passed by thee, and saw thee polluted in thine own blood, I said unto thee when thou wast in thy blood, Live; yea, I said unto thee when thou wast in thy blood, Live."

Was always told to keep saying it until it stopped but most times saying 3 to 4 times was all it took. 

I have been trying to collect all the old family traditions to write down and keep for future stuff.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Thank you. He has been gone for many years now but has been dearly missed by us all.
> 
> Yes it's "And when I passed by thee, and saw thee polluted in thine own blood, I said unto thee when thou wast in thy blood, Live; yea, I said unto thee when thou wast in thy blood, Live."
> 
> ...


I’m sure your future generation will be so happy to have old memories of the past. And Im a 
Christian but wow I can’t Believe How a 
much power a verse can have 
I’m going to try that next time I’m hurt 

hope you have a great day


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

